# Are there any American cigars?



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Not that it matters that much, but out of sheer curiosity is there a totally American grown and made cigar? I don't know of any, but I'm a noob too.

I understand why all the cigars come from Cuba, DR, Nicaragua, etc. Its the climate, the dirt and they've been doing if forever. We don't have a climate like that here. However I would think we could get close with South Florida and Hawaii. Problem with those places is land is at a very high premium. Maybe its not a practical venture. Does the tobacco have to grow in a tropical climate? I imagine so because that's where its all grown, or is that done just because that's the way they've always done it. 

So I wonder has anyone tried to make an American cigar? Now that I think about it I may have seen a mention somewhere of a Hawaiian one, but it wasn't very good.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Good question.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

When I was in Hawaii I saw some shops selling hawaiin Cigars, but they were not in a humidor or anything so I'm sure they were crap....interested in an answer though.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I dont know of any American puros that arent machine made but the US certainly produces some of the best wrappers in the world.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

CVT sells cigars made in Connecticut. Some of them are my favorites! - Choose From Over 400 Different Cigar Brands-Connecticut Valley Tobacconist - Cigar List


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

From what I can recall, over the years, I believe there are at least 5 or 6 brands of cigar that are essentially American Puros. The only one that comes to mind, at this time, are the *Muniemaker Cigars.* I think there made from all Connecticut, but I may be off on that.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> CVT sells cigars made in Connecticut. Some of them are my favorites! - Choose From Over 400 Different Cigar Brands-Connecticut Valley Tobacconist - Cigar List


Looks like they do have one american puro, but the battleground is dominican and made by Quesada. Personally I know I dont smoke the band or the box, but those are pretty bad.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

To my knowledge John Hay Cigars are all/mostly American. John Hay Cigars Originated 1882 They are not bad cigars for the price but are nothing I would go out of my way to get...


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

CVT makes a few on site.They do use "other" tobaccos in some. The OPK's are one of my favorites. I bought a few boxes of the Colonels Reserves, as they have been aged for about 4 years already.Thye are on the peppery side and strong! Only the Coronas left in CVT stock.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris R said:


> To my knowledge John Hay Cigars are all/mostly American. John Hay Cigars Originated 1882 They are not bad cigars for the price but are nothing I would go out of my way to get...


See things like this.

It doesn't seem like anyone's ever really made an effort the make a premium American grown and made cigar. If I really think about it in sheer economics it may not be possible to make one here and remain competitively priced.


----------



## ChazHollywood (Nov 4, 2009)

If you're not specifically looking for an American puro, a number of the Tatuaje brown labels are made in Florida. The tobacco is predominantly Nicaraguan, though, except for the CT Broadleaf wrappers on the Reserva line.

I've always heard that cigar tobacco is too labor intensive to grow cost-effectively in the US, though some people do seem to be doing it.

-Charles


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> When I was in Hawaii I saw some shops selling hawaiin Cigars, but they were not in a humidor or anything so I'm sure they were crap....interested in an answer though.


I tried a Hawaiian cigar - here's my review:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...pany-island-prince-luana-iki-dark-review.html

Briefly, it drew like an empty straw, burned fast and hot, and tasted just OK - very one-dimensional. I don't think they put much tobacco in it. Sold at a premium price.

I was really disappointed - I would love to have found a delicious novelty.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Good question but I'm kinda sur[prised there isnt more. There used to be tons of tobacco fields in the south and I'm surprised that at least one of them isnt still in operation and making cigars.

I know if there was a decent american puro out there I'd go out of my way to smoke it just because its made in america.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

This is old, but interesting:
Why are there no top-quality American cigars?
January 31, 2002 
Dear Straight Dope: 
With all of the tobacco in the U.S., why are there no American cigars of any note? 
— Casey Fos

The U.S. doesn't produce any premium cigar tobacco? That will come as a surprise to some tobacco farmers in New England. I didn't really say New England, did I? Yes, I really did. And no, I'm not just blowing smoke. 

First you have to know the three different types of leaf used in making a cigar. Each type requires different seed types, weather and soil conditions, and handling. The filler leaf makes up the bulk of the cigar and provides most of the flavor. There is nearly universal agreement that the best filler leaf in the world comes from a small region of western Cuba. More on that later. Around the filler is the binder leaf, which holds the cigar together. Finally comes the very thin, blemish-free wrapper leaf, which gives the cigar its uniform finished look. The wrapper adds the least weight to the finished product, but has the highest cost, pound-per-pound. 

Formerly, Indonesia (specifically Sumatra and Java) was the standard for producing fine binders and wrappers, but that region seems to have lost its supremacy. Today the best binders come from the Caribbean (including Cuba) and the best wrappers come from the Caribbean, Cameroon in west Africa, and (you knew I'd get to it) New England. 

Between them, Connecticut and Massachusetts exported about $100 million worth of tobacco in 1999, grown mostly in the Connecticut valley. Most of that comes from a relatively small volume of world-class "Connecticut Shade" wrapper leaf, which sells for up to $45 a pound. Such premium brands as Davidoff and Macanudo have used Connecticut Shade wrappers. The variety is named for the highly artificial way it is grown, under the shade of nylon tents. The primary purpose of the tents seems to be to increase the relative humidity and reduce wind. 

This brings us to the conditions under which premium cigar tobacco is grown. Producing first-class cigar tobacco is an exacting process. Growing the stuff requires using the right seed and having the right weather and the right soil. And that's only the beginning. After harvest, the leaves have to be cured (dried), fermented and aged properly. The entire process can take up to two years. Tobacco grows fastest with at least 3 or 4 inches of rainfall a month during the growing season and temperatures around 80 F (27 C). However, those conditions are not conducive to optimum quality of cigar tobacco, which requires less rain and somewhat lower temperatures. 

What's so special about Cuba? Tobacco is grown in many parts of the island, but the best comes from a small region called Vuelta Abajo tucked between the Sierra de los Órganos and the Golfo de Batabano in the westernmost province, Pinar del Río. This is the wettest region in Cuba, receiving about 60 to 80 inches of rainfall annually. Normally that much rain would be ruinous to tobacco crops, but in Cuba tobacco is grown during the dry season (November-April), when rainfall averages less than 2 inches a month. 

The unusual combination of moderately moist sandy loam soil, high relative humidity, and moderately low but dependable rainfall during the growing season, together with warm (but not excessively hot) temperatures and little wind, is what makes Vuelta Abajo special. Some experts believe the mineral content of the soil is also important. Connecticut Shade is also grown in sandy loam soil, but in the summer when temperatures are only slightly cooler than in Cuba's dry season. 

As mentioned above, the tents act to keep humidity high, and also prevent blemishes. Rainfall during the growing season is higher than in Vuelta Abajo, but quality wrapper tobacco requires more rain than quality filler tobacco. 

The very high price of wrapper leaf makes it economical to produce under artificial conditions in the Connecticut valley. But growing premium filler and binder cigar tobacco in the U.S. just isn't worth it since conditions are not optimal and prices are lower. Besides the Connecticut Shade wrapper, New England also produces Broadleaf binder, grown in the same areas but from different seed and in direct sun. Binder leaf is also grown in Wisconsin and several other states. Filler leaf is grown in Pennsylvania, Ohio and other states. Large quantities are grown, but quality is not very high and they fetch only one to three dollars per pound. They go into cheap domestic cigars. 

Growing quality cigarette tobacco requires different soil and weather conditions. The best quality cigarette tobacco is a small-leaved type grown in small regions of Turkey and Greece that have very dry ripening seasons. Yields from these regions are much lower than for premium cigar tobacco. These quality Turkish and Greek tobaccos are frequently blended in small amounts with more moderate-quality American tobacco.


----------



## Mountain Lion (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice read, thanks! :thumb:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks, was a good read and exactly why I figured we havent had any premium Americans. 

However I have heard good things about the cigars being rolled in miami and will try those.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

What the US doesn't make in quality cigars, they make up for tobacco that the rest of the world turns into quality pipe tobacco.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

yep, america seems to do a fine job in the pipes department, 

what about pride cigars? anyone know where there baccy comes from?


----------



## cigarstogies (Nov 8, 2010)

interesting question...I did a search at the Famous site and found these cigars that are made from all Kentucky tobacco...

puff won't let me post a link to the page yet cuz I'm a newbie, but just go to the Famous Smoke Shop site's cigar search page and click on Kentucky under the Wrapper Origin section on the left menu.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

loki993 said:


> See things like this.
> 
> It doesn't seem like anyone's ever really made an effort the make a premium American grown and made cigar. If I really think about it in sheer economics it may not be possible to make one here and remain competitively priced.


Cigar rollers union + benifits = $75 per stick. Don't buy one rolled on a Monday.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

During the development of this country, the Spanish had contact with the southern north american native population, and accepted their smoking of tobacco rolled into cylindrical forms. They transplanted the tobacco and refined the process. 
The rest of the county, which was basically english settlements, were pipe smokers, and cultivated tobacco in the south mainly for pipes for . Pipe tobacco is not very conducive for cigars and vice versa. 
Much regards Jerry


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I am waiting for someone (besides Luis Sanchez) to do justice to the Pennsylvania Broadleaf.... I tasted what that leaf is capable of doing when in the right hands, and no, I am sorry, but AAA, Diesel, and La Herencia are good attempts, but smoke a 1902, and you'll see exactly what I am talking about. 

That could top off a very sleek, sweet, slightly spicy, sophisticated smoke. I am just waiting for someone to take up that project....

It would probably pair well with Honduran or Dominican tobacco....Just like what Luis did.

I haven't had an American Puro, though.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Very interesting article. Before I saw you post it, I was going to say that we (the US) can't produce the type of tobacco needed for cigar filler. Tobacco used to be a much larger cash crop here in Florida. All before the fear of cancer made Big T cut down on how much they purchased. My grand parents both lived on massive Tobacco farms in North Central Florida back when they were kids. Grandma still talks about the fields and fields of tobacco as far as the eye could see.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

cigarstogies said:


> interesting question...I did a search at the Famous site and found these cigars that are made from all Kentucky tobacco...
> 
> puff won't let me post a link to the page yet cuz I'm a newbie, but just go to the Famous Smoke Shop site's cigar search page and click on Kentucky under the Wrapper Origin section on the left menu.


Kentucky Cheroots Cigars - Maduro Box of 50

I think these are the ones, and at less than a buck a stick, with pretty a pretty good rating and a pretty good review I may give them a shot...words like bourbon flavored and hickory smoked dont hurt either lol

And actually the De Nobili's are American puros too and I've heard really good things from those who smoke those sticks


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

BKDW said:


> I am waiting for someone (besides Luis Sanchez) to do justice to the Pennsylvania Broadleaf.... I tasted what that leaf is capable of doing when in the right hands, and no, I am sorry, but AAA, Diesel, and La Herencia are good attempts, but smoke a 1902, and you'll see exactly what I am talking about.
> 
> That could top off a very sleek, sweet, slightly spicy, sophisticated smoke. I am just waiting for someone to take up that project....
> 
> ...


Where can I find that 1902?


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

BKDW said:


> I am waiting for someone (besides Luis Sanchez) to do justice to the Pennsylvania Broadleaf.... I tasted what that leaf is capable of doing when in the right hands, and no, I am sorry, but AAA, Diesel, and La Herencia are good attempts, but smoke a 1902, and you'll see exactly what I am talking about.
> 
> That could top off a very sleek, sweet, slightly spicy, sophisticated smoke. I am just waiting for someone to take up that project....
> 
> ...


Have you tried a Pinar del Rio Seleccion? They have a PA Broadleaf wrapper, DR Habano binder, and DR/Nic. filler.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

SeanL said:


> Have you tried a Pinar del Rio Seleccion? They have a PA Broadleaf wrapper, DR Habano binder, and DR/Nic. filler.


I haven't actually.

Thanks for the suggestion.

I have heard so-so reviews about PDR on the forum....some like it, some do not-- it seems to be love/hate with them.

That should be an interesting smoke.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

loki993 said:


> Where can I find that 1902?


+1!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> +1!


I have no connection to this site, but they have some for sale.

However, I HAVE purchased from this site and that is direct from the manufacturer (I think).


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

I remember a few months ago, maybe over a year though, someone posted their journey through grown tobacco and rolling their own cigars. From what I remember, it was very labor intensive and had little yield. The cost ended up being a dew boxes at a couple hundred per box, which he gave to friends who helped him with his project. I think he said they turned out pretty good. I'd find the link, but I'm too lazy right now.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

seyer0686 said:


> I remember a few months ago, maybe over a year though, someone posted their journey through grown tobacco and rolling their own cigars. From what I remember, it was very labor intensive and had little yield. The cost ended up being a dew boxes at a couple hundred per box, which he gave to friends who helped him with his project. I think he said they turned out pretty good. I'd find the link, but I'm too lazy right now.


i believe you are refering to a post i made a while back, posting a link to an article.

here is the link:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/265300-rarest-cigar-world.html


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I remember reading that too...great story, sounded like a great stick


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Blake. That's what I was thinking of. I just read it again and I'm still awed by it.


----------



## JohnHayCigars (Sep 29, 2006)

Here in Lancaster County, PA we have made decent wrapper, binder and filler leaves from the PA Broadleaf line. For more info go to John hay Cigars . com


----------

